# Myotonic/Nubian Crosses as Market Project



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi,
I am looking for thoughts on a possible Myotonic/Nubian Cross as a Market Project. I have a beautiful ABGA 100% FB buckling who is 5 months old today. Not sure if he will be able to get the job done with my 3 commercial Nubian does in time for them to be born to be used as 4-h terminal market projects. Nubians, boers, kiko, Spanish, myotonic, and crosses of these breeds are allowed in our county program. I do not want to have to go out and buy or pay for stud service on another buck to breed them. I own a beautiful purebred large myotonic buck. I plan to put him in as a cleaner in October to ensure everyone ends up pregnant regardless.

Thoughts? We know that we will not be overly competitive this year in live placement with this cross, but we are in "project points" program, so live placement only accounts for 25% of the project points. Does anyone raise these crosses? What is the growth rate on them? Will the height of my Nubian does, and the myotonic double muscling give me something to work with?

We also have ADGA alpines. I really do not want more bucks around then I need, just for 3 commercial does.


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

At least in my area a Myotonic/nubian cross would not be competative in a market class and would likely be at the botton of the class. They are just not built the same and dont build muscle the same. 
There is a pretty good change a 5 month old buck could get the job done, they get really motivated when the time comes.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

And it really depends on the genetics of the Nubian....... I have a doe that throws wide, muscled kids, but other lines that are extremely long and leggy and mature later.... don't know if that helps. Evaluate your does and the buck and "look" at the cross.......


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

My nubian does are very thick, with a nice meat build. I plan to leave my buckling in with the does, but they need to be bred by the end of October to qualify. So I do not want to miss my breeding window. The myotonic is my insurance. I may pen him near by to detect heat and see if I can hold my does for the Boer buckling. My boer is also a good foot shorter then my does right now. He will produce beautiful kids for sure next year, just concerned we may be pushing our luck this year.


----------

